# Menards YardSport 700



## Dstephens75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there a straight or "V" plow out that will work on the Menards Yardsport 700????? Help PLEASE THESE ARE WAY MORE REASONABLE PRICED THAN THE OTHERS


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

Menards sells a plow for the 400 & 700 UTV. Doesn't look very heavy duty but only one I've seen so far

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...er-sports/utv-snow-plow/p-1800825-c-10114.htm


----------



## Dstephens75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Who makes the 700 utv for menards?


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

American Sportworks I think. http://www.amsportworks.com


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't have any info about plows for these Menard's UTV's.

But I can say without a doubt these UTV's are the biggest pieces of sh!t
I have ever seen.

My good friend who is a local mechanic has the contracts from Menard's
for warranty work and maintenance after sales for these machines.

The two Menard's stores in my city have sold 236 of them in different 
versions so far this year(2012). 202 of them have broke something or
another in the first month after being bought. Yes they were warranty 
fixes, as in manufacturer defects. Over 150 of them have come back a
second time with something else broken. Manufacturer defects as well.

As of the first of the year my friend will dump the contract for warranty
work for these machines. He does not have the time to take in 5 or 6 of 
these machines a week to be fixed under warranty.

My advice is to run as fast and as far away as you humanly possibly can 
from these Yardsport machines.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

XYZSnowPros;1528343 said:


> I don't have any info about plows for these Menard's UTV's.
> 
> But I can say without a doubt these UTV's are the biggest pieces of sh!t
> I have ever seen.
> ...


Very good post.

I don't get why people thing they are getting more then what they paid for when buying junk machines/equipment like these. Same goes for mowers. World Lawn and all the rest are junk metal and just plain crap. Don't waste your money on these. All you're doing is lining someones pockets and in return you're getting junk for your money.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i cannot believe people buy them! for the same price, you can get a great used or possibly new quad made by a name brand company!


----------



## calikid79 (Feb 12, 2012)

Not everone does a lot of research or understands the difference on these. Sometimes they Trust a brand name and get screwed. Coleman is a prime example of this too. They are making a crap one now. I as a business owner would never allow my name to be put on a piece of crap.


----------

